# Any1 ever create a shell script for a cyclades ACS 6000? Could use help



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 19, 2009)

I created a shell script with #!/bin/bash style. The idea is it is supposed to boot up a cli prompt using

cli << EOF

Then run the corresponding cli commands. I am following a script that works for an ACS classic unit. This however does not work for the ACS 6000. It does not recognize the cli commands after running cli << EOF. 

Any ideas, suggestions?


----------

